# Rotala wallichii or Rotala sp "Vietnam" ?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you tell me if this is a Rotala wallichii or a Rotala sp "Vietnam" ?

Thanks !

Juan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Vietnam.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Vietnam.


thank you !


----------

